# static wire battery charging?



## farminghandyman (Mar 4, 2005)

I heard about this idea pre 2000, and never found any one one who tried it, but then the only diagram I found was very primitive and did not have the coil in the circuit, 

here are some links, 
Troubled Times: Slow Charge

http://www.nuenergy.org/pdf/static-electricity-converter.pdf

Radiant Energy Diatribe
updated circuit,
Modern Radiant Energy Circuit

a simple word description of the process,



> from ehow, How to Generate Static Electricity to Charge a Battery | eHow.com
> 
> 
> How to Generate Static Electricity to Charge a Battery
> ...


one HAS ANY ONE TRIED THIS?

could it be enlarged? It looks like it could be easily, 

for an idea, say you have a pole or tower, and you make a "tent" of lines, many be consisting of hundreds of lines say going from out from the tower, and even if you had to make a lot of spark gaps and coils, then combine them into a battery bank, if one wire can (according to the ehow article, charge a battery in 3 days) then I would think three wires would do it in a day, and 6 in a halve a day, 

now would each wire need it own spark gap, OK not hard, but I would think one could double u on the coils, run a number of spark gaps into one coil,

so if one make a unit (for example) 6 200 foot wires radiating out for each battery in the system, and a coil unit charger for each battery or different coils to team them to gether, for higher voltages, and have two battery banks, to switch between, 

would this have any feasibility? I know it takes up space, but if it provide your power for a few thousand dollars of materials and a battery bank and inverters, 

I have wondered about it for a number of years and wonder if any one has explored it any?


----------



## blooba (Feb 9, 2010)

From what I have read, the battery discharge rate is about a 24 watt loss per day, The output from this static charger is about 2 watts per day. Sounds like a losing proposition to me although I am no electrical engineer.

These guys go into more detail than I ever could.
Emergency Power -- Survival Style


----------



## spacecase0 (Jul 12, 2012)

I first saw this used by tesla, it is in his patents 
he used it to run lights 

I would use it to run things direct, 
if you make it big enough it might work well, 
I would use things that you already have, like take a section of fence and measure how much power you get out of it,


----------



## farminghandyman (Mar 4, 2005)

spacecase0 said:


> I first saw this used by tesla, it is in his patents
> he used it to run lights
> 
> I would use it to run things direct,
> ...


Random thoughts,
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

IF I remember correctly they suggest insulated wire, for the pickup wire,

I know years ago we had a heavy wind/sand storm and with the old vhf TV antenna the sparks were jumping the clothes pin type connector abut 1/2", and in this storm it was about every 5 to 15 seconds,

and one day years ago, when telephone lines were on poles, i was talking to the one of the phone people, and asked about a box that was on a pole a mile or so down the road, (no houses near), and he informed me it was an AC line drainer, and proceed to say that at times it builds up to the point one could put a light bulb across the wires and it glow bright,

I am considering trying some thing here in the near future, 

just have not got around to tying it yet, if it jumps a spark plug set at a few thousands of gap, on any steady basics, then with a few diodes to DC it, I would think it could work, 

but on the other hand, I have built miles of fence and with out the fencer I have never got a shock off of it, (this was bare wire) 

wondering if like PVC pipe with air moving through it, if the static is what is building on the insulation, (extend your shop vac hose with a piece of white PVC pipe) it shock you up one side and down the other, 

and the directions said some thing about putting the wire in the oven and heating, it could help, (why?)

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

thanks for your responses,


----------



## spacecase0 (Jul 12, 2012)

tesla used insulated plates, not just wire, 
he said the insulation was to keep the electrostatic energy from being drained off by the air, so the fence wire might not work well, especially on damp days

the voltage is high out of it, but the current is low, 
so he used a transformer to drop the voltage while increasing the current, 
and transformers don't work on direct current like the wire puts out, 
so he connected a capacitor to charge and then ran a mechanical switch or spark gap to pulse the power into the transformer, 
after the transformer I would use the diodes to convert back to DC to run what you want

edit:
no idea why heating the wire would help it


----------

